# How do I help Kindle complete Indexing process?



## Dirtylc

How do I help Kindle complete Indexing process?

 I am trying to speed up my page turns becuase they have slowed down considerably. I understand that the Kindle undergoes an indexing process whenever new books are added. I am a sort of book hoarder. Knowing that you have a problem I guess is being that much closer to absolution. lol. Well my question is this:

how do help my Kindle complete its indexing process?


----------



## HappyGuy

I don't think you can really do anything to speed it up. However, I've found the best thing to do is, just before going to bed, plug it in, be sure it's on and just let it go overnight. You might also be sure WhisperNet is on... that won't speed anything up, but if you have any books to be downloaded from Amazon or if there are any software updates leaving it alone overnight will give everything a chance to catch up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think FearNot has it right:  just leave it plugged in so it won't run the battery down while it's indexing.

Someone, somewhere (not here) said you could hook the Kindle up to the computer which sees it as a disk drive and run de-frag.  They claimed they'd done so and things speeded up.  I don't see where that would help as it's not like a hard disk, but I am not sure. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you do a search, the search results page will show you which books have not been indexed.  You can manually index those books by clicking on the first book.  It takes a while and the process will stop if you try to read.  Best to do it overnight.  I had to do it a couple of times, but they are all indexed now.  It's usually the non-amazon books that need to be indexed.  

I don't know if this will speed up your page turns or not.  It's just something I discovered while searching.


----------



## pidgeon92

Have you tried resetting the Kindle?


----------



## Dirtylc

Thanks for all the help. I have taken to just leaving the Kindle on for a number of hours after downloading material. Sorry about the delayed response.


----------



## roymond

This seems to be the right thread. I've had my Kindle 2 for about a month. Have 24 titles on it, and not one of them is indexed. Is there an indicator showing when it starts to index? How can I force it to index a title? 

Thanks,
roy


----------



## pidgeon92

roymond said:


> This seems to be the right thread. I've had my Kindle 2 for about a month. Have 24 titles on it, and not one of them is indexed. Is there an indicator showing when it starts to index? How can I force it to index a title?


Really? What kind of battery life are you getting?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

roymond said:


> This seems to be the right thread. I've had my Kindle 2 for about a month. Have 24 titles on it, and not one of them is indexed. Is there an indicator showing when it starts to index? How can I force it to index a title?
> 
> Thanks,
> roy


So, when you search for something, it basically says _nothing_ is indexed? I'm not sure I've heard of that problem before. My only suggestion is to do a restart and try again. . .and if that doesn't work give Kindle Customer Service a call.

Usually the Kindle tries to index anytime new content is loaded. . . .but if there's a file that's corrupt it'll get stuck and keep trying. When that happens, you usually see really poor battery life because it's keeps exhausting itself trying to deal with something it can't. A way to possibly find out if that's the problem is to take all the books off it, load 'em up one at a time and let it index each time until you figure out which one is causing the problem.


----------



## Laura B

I just downloaded the NASV Bible from Amazon yesterday. I know it is huge, but it did seem to download OK (haven't read the whole thing yet ). It doesn't seem to want to index, though, and the index is why I bought this particular version. I left it plugged in, on, and with WhisperNet on all night and it still isn't indexed. I also restarted my Kindle just to give it a little boot, but that didn't work either.

Now...the problem _could_ be that we get lousy cell phone reception where I live. Verizon is the only stable carrier up here and it's not unusual for people to talk on their cell phones standing on the street in front of their houses. My Kindle shows 1 bar right now. I haven't had that problem with my other Kindle books though.

Any suggestions, other than finding a hot spot somewhere in the middle of the street and leaving my computer & Kindle there overnight?

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It doesn't need to be connected to index. . . . .but if you have an iffy 3G connection (I'm assuming you don't have a kindle with WiFi) it might be that the file didn't download correctly.

So, you could delete the existing file and then go somewhere that the connection is better and re-download it.  Then leave it to index again.  It is BIG so it will take a while, but over night should be long enough if the file is not corrupt.

Alternatively, after deleting it from the Kindle, you could re-download it via your computer and sideload it to the Kindle.  But, be aware that, the next time you are in range and have wireless on, it may download again.  Not sure how that might affect the side-loaded copy.


----------

